# Port freigeben



## Grünspan (5. Nov 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man einen Port wieder frei gibt?

Hier ein Beispiel:


```
import java.rmi.NotBoundException;
import java.rmi.Remote;
import java.rmi.RemoteException;
import java.rmi.registry.*;
import java.rmi.server.*;
import Math.matatyp;

import java.rmi.registry.LocateRegistry; 
import java.rmi.registry.Registry; 
import java.rmi.server.RemoteServer; 
import java.rmi.server.UnicastRemoteObject; 
 
public class tsvr 
{ 
  public static void main( String[] args ) throws RemoteException, NotBoundException 
  { 
    LocateRegistry.createRegistry( Registry.REGISTRY_PORT); 
 
    isrvimpl adder = new isrvimpl(); 
    isrv stub = (isrv) UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject( adder, 0 ); 
    RemoteServer.setLog( System.out ); 
 
    Registry registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry(); 
    registry.rebind( "Adder", stub ); 
 
    System.out.println( "Adder angemeldet" ); 
    registry.unbind("Adder"); 
  } 
}
```
Mit Unbind scheint das nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## HoaX (5. Nov 2009)

Shut down RMI Registry (Distributed Java forum at JavaRanch)


----------



## Grünspan (5. Nov 2009)

Der Link funktioniert nicht!!
Ich habe es mit

```
boolean s = UnicastRemoteObject.unexportObject( adder, false );
```
versucht und scheint zu klappen.
;-)


----------



## tuxedo (5. Nov 2009)

Aktuell geht der Link. Das Ergebnis ist aber das gleiche: unexport object ...

- Alex


----------

